# Massey Ferguson MF240



## neattouch648 (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone had the ability to give me any information about this tractor.

Its a Massey Ferguson MF240

S/N 525079


Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Neat! Below is a link to the info. on your tractor. 

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/7/5/757-massey-ferguson-240.html


----------

